# Girlfriend leaving



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

My girlfriend said she was leaving me due to my obsession with the 60's group The Monkees.
I thought she was joking ........ And then I saw her face......


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, :lol: :lol: Now I'm a believer..  
Hoggy.


----------



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, :lol: :lol: Now I'm a believer..
> Hoggy.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: did she leave on the last train to Clarksville


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> :lol: :lol: did she leave on the last train to Clarksville


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: very good and funny


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## andy.i (Feb 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## chrisxtc1 (Jun 12, 2014)

[smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

